# Paratoxodera cornicollis



## massaman (Dec 6, 2009)

this is quite interesting someone claims he has a Paratoxodera Cornicollis ooth and whether or not its legit I do not know but I found this on exotics.net/sticklist/ list of classifieds so gets me wondering if it is legit asI am going to ask for proof of what this ooth looks like. But anyone can say they have this ooth and such and he claims its from his culture and nymphs so there may be a small chance this is legit but who knows!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

wouldnt trust it, also you wont get mettalyticus for 25 dollars an ooth

Your ad:

WANT!!! Metallyticus splendidus Ooth will pay 25 dollars for one or any rare or hard to find mantis ooths or mating pairs for the same price!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> this is quite interesting someone claims he has a Paratoxodera Cornicollis ooth and whether or not its legit I do not know but I found this on exotics.net/sticklist/ list of classifieds so gets me wondering if it is legit asI am going to ask for proof of what this ooth looks like. But anyone can say they have this ooth and such and he claims its from his culture and nymphs so there may be a small chance this is legit but who knows!


Interesting, and massa you're really desperate for P.davisoni aren't you? A google search on this mantis will yield a couple of your enquiries all over the net.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Interesting, and massa you're really desperate for P.davisoni aren't you? A google search on this mantis will yield a couple of your enquiries all over the net.


I was thinking the same thing, lol just searched _Parymenopus Davisoni_ on google images and two pictures of you came up, lol.


----------



## massaman (Dec 6, 2009)

well cant hurt LOL

and please take this info down please if you would be so kind and if I could delete all that info off that other site I would erase it all but I cant!its not my place but dont think you need to keep my ip information so can it be deleted?


----------



## massaman (Dec 6, 2009)

as they say persoverance or however you spell it will pay off in the end and if you want something bad enough just keep trying till you get it but wont hold my breath!


----------



## Ian (Dec 6, 2009)

I also saw this. Quite possible if it's someone located, or know's someone located in Malaysia.

But the chances of these staying alive in captivity is fairly slim, I believe.

Also Paul, you must realise that posting 50 odd adverts in a small time span on terraristik will not do you any favours. Also, if you think you can get an ootheca for 25 dollars, you're living in dream land.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

Ian said:


> I also saw this. Quite possible if it's someone located, or know's someone located in Malaysia. But the chances of these staying alive in captivity is fairly slim, I believe.
> 
> Also Paul, you must realise that posting 50 odd adverts in a small time span on terraristik will not do you any favours. Also, if you think you can get an ootheca for 25 dollars, you're living in dream land.


I do know for a fact that people in contact with Malaysians are almost always in contact with the middleman insect dealers. They seldom get access to the Aboriginals who do the hunting but get paid so little in contrast to the dealers who will easily dupe foreigners desperate for exotic insects. These foreigners are usually Europeans.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 6, 2009)

$25 !? you mean for postage?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> $25 !? you mean for postage?


LOL. I just saw an ad of someone selling I.diabolica there, at a 120 Euros for 3 nymphs. That's just crazy.


----------



## massaman (Dec 6, 2009)

well what is the logical price should it be then for a idolo mantis nymph?

Unless its a business who sells them for one price and adds more to the price at the end for other fees and such!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> well what is the logical price should it be then for a idolo mantis nymph?Unless its a business who sells them for one price and adds more to the price at the end for other fees and such!


If it's charged that high due to it being rare then it's illogical as there are plenty of I.diabolica breeders out there. If it was some other rare species which is seldom cultured then that kind of price is justified.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> well what is the logical price should it be then for a idolo mantis nymph?Unless its a business who sells them for one price and adds more to the price at the end for other fees and such!


It's just simple economics.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> as they say persoverance or however you spell it will pay off in the end and if you want something bad enough just keep trying till you get it but wont hold my breath!


For some reason, I don't think you're very good at holding your breath.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> For some reason, I don't think you're very good at holding your breath.


----------

